# Blitze ohne Donner?



## >Peter< (31. März 2010)

Guten Morgen, heute als ich bei nem Kumpel war ist ein sehr komisches Phänomen aufgetreten.

So um 20 uhr ging es los, in einer Himmelsrichtung so in einem Bereich von 10-12 Uhr langsam an zu blitzen, man sah keine direkten Blitze nur den Himmel aufleuchten.. Der Abstand zwischen den Blitzen betrag so ca 5-10 Sekunden, also echt viele Blitze. Zwischendrin gab es auch Blitze, dass der Himmel in dieser Richtung taghell wurde. Das ging über eine halbe Stunde so, bis es langsam Anfing weiter zu wandern (Man hat bis hierhin übrigens noch kein bisschen Donnern gehört) es wurden immer mehr sehr helle Blitze zwischendrin bis aufeinmal einer fast direkt über uns war, ich habe ihn nicht direkt gesehn aber die Hauswand war Taghell erleuchtet. Es hat aber nicht gedonnert... Dann so ab 21.30 war es geschätzt schon sehr nah und ab und zu auch ein Donnern zu hören. Es war kein Wind und kein Regen und um 23 Uhr bin ich Nachhause weil es immer näher kam und es langsam windig und regnerisch wurde. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war es eigentlich direkt über uns aber nur vereinzelnd Donner zu hören... Und so ab 23.15  ging dann langsam ein Gewitter los, diesmal auch mit richtigem Donner, und sichtbaren Blitzen.


So, Story hab ich euch jetzt ausführlich geschildert, zu meiner Frage, wie kann es sein, dass meiner Meinung nach ein heftiges Gewitter mit sehr hellen und nahen Blitzen keinen Donner hat? Und ganz besonders, wie kann es sein dass ein Gewitter über 3 Stunden so heftig ist? Der Blitzabstand war schon sehr kurz und die Blitze waren sehr hell. Es war schon sehr beängstigend, ganz besonders der Geräuschlose Blitz direkt über uns. Vielleicht hat es ja wer miterlebt der auch in Niedersachsen nähe Wolfsburg wohnt.
Kann sich das jemand erklären?

Nacht..


EDIT: Dieses Video zeigt eigentlich genau das was am Anfang passiert ist, nur nicht so schnell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIt3ShSaWK0


----------



## Axi (31. März 2010)

Also entweder war es Wetterleuchten. Da kommt der Schall einfach nicht so weit. So etwas konnte man bei meiner Oma regelmäßig im Sommer beobachten. Obwohl das Gewitter sehr nahe ausgeschaut hat, hatte man nur Blitze gesehen.
Ich hab aber auch schon mal was davon gehört das der Schall, aber nur bei Blitzen die in den Wolken bleiben, nicht bis zum Boden kommen kann, da der Schall durch die auftreibende warme Luft nach oben gepresst wird. Dadurch ist dann der Donner eben nicht oder fast nicht zu vernehmen da er eben nicht mehr auf die Erde herrunter kommen kann.
Das wären meine beiden erklärungen warum du keinen Donner gehört hast.
Weil ein Blitz ohne Donner kann es nicht geben. Denn der Blitz "verbrennt" die Luft in seiner Umgebung förmlich und durch diese Erwärmung der Luft dehnt sich die Luft dann aus, was wir dann als Donner hören können.
Da kam letztens erst ein toller Bericht über Blitze im TV. Was es nicht alles für Blitze gibt


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. März 2010)

Hi Peter,
is nix ungewöhnliches ..... das Gewitter war einfach zuweit weg auch wenn die Blitze teils hell erscheinen.
Andersrum würd ich mir Gedanken machen ob da irgendwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. März 2010)

...oder ihr habt außerirdische gesehen, wäre auch eine möglichkeit...

nein, meistens hängt das damit zusammen, beim gewitter 

in sichtweite, jedoch außerhalb der reichweite des schalls zu liegen!


----------



## Skais (31. März 2010)

Ich kenne es nur andersrum (Donner ohne Blitze), aber kurz danach riecht es sehr streng.


----------



## hempsmoker (31. März 2010)

Das Gewitter könnte auch ziemlich weit oben gewesen sein. Das + die Erklärung von Axi würde dem ganzen schon einen Sinn geben


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

Hattest Du Kopfhörer auf?
Oder haben Aliens einen Waffentest gegen die Menscheit gemacht?

Ach ja, übrigens:
Die Zeit, welche zwischen Blitz und Donner vergeht, kannst Du umrechnen in die Entfernung des Gewitters, bzw des Blitzes.
Ich denke, es wird sich aus eine Mischung aus der Entfernung und auftreibender warmer Luft handeln.


----------



## nfsgame (31. März 2010)

Also bei uns war es genauso, nur das wir Donner hatten, und wie! Wohne im LK Peine und wir waren wirklich mittendrinn.


----------



## >Peter< (31. März 2010)

Jetz stellt mich nich als verrückt hin.. Nur es war eben total komisch und sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt, und bisschen komisch war mir dabei auch so, wie der Himmel geflackert hat.


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

Wenn Du ein wenig recherchierst, findest sicher bald eine meteorologische Seite, wo dieses Wetterphänomen wissenschaftlich erklärt wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. März 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du drauf verlinkst?


----------



## Paxton Fettel (31. März 2010)

Hier, bitte sehr:
Wetterlexikon | tagesschau.de
Ich hoffe, das hilft weiter


----------

